# Casting/Poling Platform



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm looking to make a small platform that I can secure with a turnbuckle and move from front to rear. I plan to fish and pole from it. Then one Birdsall makes is perfect but the $375 price tag isn't...so...I have to improvise. I plan to use the exact dimensions from the site. I don't know how much it would cost but does anyone know a ballpark of having one made somewhere? I'm guessing about the same.

If I made it myself, what would be the best route? I've heard of PVC but not sure how solid it would be. What about the actual platform? I want this to look as clean and professional quality as possible while still being cheap and rigid.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've seen a lot of people on here make them out of PVC. They seem to work. 
I'd probably go with aluminum though. 
Really cheap. Just getting it welded would probably be around 50 bucks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've seen people use a modified aluminum stool from walmart. but if you want a really nice one check out carbon marine.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ive seen guys use this seat mount from bass pro and add a piece of star board to what ever shape you want. then ad the turnbuckles. They have an even higher one Ive seen at my local bas pro shop but couldnt find it on there site. Heres a link..

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_45025____SearchResults

The one at carbon marine is bad a$$ though!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Ive seen guys use this seat mount from bass pro and add a piece of star board to what ever shape you want. then ad the turnbuckles. They have an even higher one Ive seen at my local bas pro shop but couldnt find it on there site. Heres a link..
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_45025____SearchResults
> 
> The one at carbon marine is bad a$$ though!



I saw the same one at BPS in Dolphin and thought the same. They also had a bigger one too.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Whew, $80 seems a little steep. I bet you could talk to a local welding shop about building you an aluminum hoop with legs pretty cheap. Build a deck on it from wood, starboard, whatever, and go fishing.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Whew, $80 seems a little steep.  I bet you could talk to a local welding shop about building you an aluminum hoop with legs pretty cheap.  Build a deck on it from wood, starboard, whatever, and go fishing.



Seriously, the aluminum wouldn't even cost 30 bucks down here in Miami.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > Whew, $80 seems a little steep.  I bet you could talk to a local welding shop about building you an aluminum hoop with legs pretty cheap.  Build a deck on it from wood, starboard, whatever, and go fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, the aluminum wouldn't even cost 30 bucks down here in Miami.


I'll make a few calls tomorrow. Thanks for all of the help. If I don't like what I hear I'll try PVC, I guess. How much does starboard run? What thickness would be best?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> > Whew, $80 seems a little steep.  I bet you could talk to a local welding shop about building you an aluminum hoop with legs pretty cheap.  Build a deck on it from wood, starboard, whatever, and go fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, the aluminum wouldn't even cost 30 bucks down here in Miami.


Its not really the metal itself that they charge you for. Especially working with aluminum. The shops seem like they charge way too much (and there are some that do), but in all actuality there's a lot of overhead when working with that kind of stuff. There's more to it then just cuttin up some pipe and takin it to a shop to weld. they might even charge you more for something like that unless your in tight with someone.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I have less that $200 in this platform. $80 for welded base and legs, Sea Dek $20, $40 Turnbuckle and deck plate, and $50 for a cored fiberglass section. You could use starboard. Looks good and works. Best of all not $375 to $450.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > Whew, $80 seems a little steep.  I bet you could talk to a local welding shop about building you an aluminum hoop with legs pretty cheap.  Build a deck on it from wood, starboard, whatever, and go fishing.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



I have spoken to a couple welders in the business and the highest quote was "$50-$100".
The other was "$35-$50" for a poling platform.
I'm sure a casting platform would be much less, or around the same.
I'm not saying to take it to a big welding shop, rather than taking it to the welder himself. 
Most people who work in places do work on the side for extra money.
And they don't have to worry about overhead and all the other stuff. 
At least that's how it is down here in Miami. 

My friend paid $450 for a casting platform and I thought he was insane for paying so much. 
Unless it's a really nice carbon fiber one then I don't see why so much. 
The fact that it's for a boat makes it worth so much more. 
The same thing made for any other purpose would probably be much cheaper.

A shower chair for the elderly would run around $50 dollars and is basically the same thing.
Aluminum base with a plastic with non-skid top to sit on. 

I'd rather get some aluminum, get it welded, put an aluminum plate on top, and slap some SeaDek on it. 
Or go with a fiberglass or starboard top and SeaDek it. 
I've been told by many people that they spent around $200 getting a poling platform built up. 
Sure, if someone could afford to pay $450 for a casting platform, and $700 for a poling platform then more power to you.
But not everyone is in the position to do so.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

this isn't mine but i found this casting platform on CL today.

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/1305070833.html


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> this isn't mine but i found this casting platform on CL today.
> 
> http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/1305070833.html


that was quick, its already been deleted


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like I can get 8' of 1" aluminum tubing from Lowe's for $14. I have a friend that works there so I may be able to get a discount.

What's a good diameter for the tubing for this type of platform? I noticed Harbor Freight only has cheap benders for up to 1/2" tubing...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

RK, tubular aluminum for poling platforms is not the thinwall tubing sold at any of the home improvement centers I've been to.
To weld aluminum and not blow a hole through the tubing requires a much thicker pipe wall. Talk to OSWLD or WelderPat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not sure. 
3/16th might be pushing it for a casting platform.
you might be able to get away with 1/8th but I wouldn't be too sure.
Send OSWLD a PM he should have the most experience on here as far as everyday posters.
You can also ask WeldetPat he should know as well.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah not only is it a thinwalled pipe, its not a very strong alloy. there a thousands of different kinds of aluminums. and i'd be lying to you what they are all are and the pros and cons of all of them. i know they can be too soft to where tey are strong and work harden real bad when welded and crack. or the can be too hard and crack, especially on a rough boat.

my cousin knows all about the different alloys and make up of metals. i can ask him exactly what places like that carry, but he's told me before not to buy it to build anything that requires any structural strength. your better off ordering longer lengths from a metal shop. its way cheaper in the long run. and you'll burn up 8' in no time. the stuff goes fast!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Seriously, a metal shop would definitely have WAY better prices. 
I get 20' of 1.25" for 32 bucks.
In I believe it was 3/16th thick.
I know it wasn't 1/8th.
I'm sure 1" should be a bit cheaper.
So figure at $14 for 8", you'd be paying $28 for 16'.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

ok i had some stuff built for my gheenoe and if your not in a rush ask a welding shop to make you something out of scrap parts over time...thats what they did for me and it was extremely cheap for just the labor. plus most shops have tons of scrap aluminum laying around. its worth a shot to ask.


----------

